# Fedor vs. Hendo gif (spoilers)



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep he was defo out. Nice find mate.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Watch the spoilers, changed the title.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFcOwn ur on a mission tonight lol. Let the fedor fans rest tonigth and process the lost. Come back tomorrow when they have process it, or when people start to debate it.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Definitely out, the punch that woke Fedor up will have the nuthuggers arguing this for months to come, but he was defo out. Props to Hendo for landing the shot whilst still scranbling and on his knees.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

thats a sick angle. im still surprised fedor woke up


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Not to rain on anyone's victory march but......Fedor should have won by DQ those looked like Flagrant KO shots to the back of the head.....


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

John8204 said:


> Not to rain on anyone's victory march but......Fedor should have won by DQ those looked like Flagrant KO shots to the back of the head.....


well i think that some of those rules goe out the window in a TKO scramble as it has happened many times before


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Not to rain on anyone's victory march but......Fedor should have won by DQ those looked like Flagrant KO shots to the back of the head.....


Fedor was already out by then, i guess it's down to Herb Dean's discretion after that.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

> Not to rain on anyone's victory march but......Fedor should have won by DQ those looked like Flagrant KO shots to the back of the head.....


Yup. Fedor undeniably won that fight... Lolz


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

The mystique of Fedor is prominently displayed here despite the result of the fight. The man was clearly ko'd, but he still managed to regain consciousness and continued to defend himself. He may technically lose fights, but the Russian Cyborg cannot be killed.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

_CaptainRon said:


> The mystique of Fedor is prominently displayed here despite the result of the fight. The man was clearly ko'd, but he still managed to regain consciousness and continued to defend himself. He may technically lose fights, but the Russian Cyborg cannot be killed.


He hadn't one are on his belly and one on the cage an his legs were limp thats not defending yourself very effectively. More time would have only resulted in more punishment.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Live I thought the stoppage was a disgrace and was incredible pissed. On slow motion replays... yeah he was out. Lame.

Awesome job by Hendo. Gutted for Fedor.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yep that was my whole point his legs were motionless that means he couldnt defend exactly like vitor when he was front kicked and silva followed up but vitor had limp limbs


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

He was out not a bad call , i respect Henderson for bringing it and it was a slug fest anyone can could have go.

Still a fan of Fedor.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> He hadn't one are on his belly and one on the cage an his legs were limp thats not defending yourself very effectively. More time would have only resulted in more punishment.


I have no doubt that Hendo would have reigned down more punishment. I thought live that it was a great stoppage because Fedor was out, but in the replay I saw him recover and defend so I thought it was an early stoppage. After watching the finish several times I realized my first take was the right one, and Herb Dean did a solid for Fedor. I am still taken back by Fedor's undying will to fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Unfortunately people are gonna call this a bad stoppage for a long time, just like people still saying Shogun had a bum knee against Forrest. But it shouldn't take away the fact that Hendo put Fedor out while still trying to make his way to his feet, which says a lot about Hendo's brute strength.

Awesome win!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont know how i feel about this. Slow motion everyone and everything seems to be bad.

I just watched the fight a few times especially the finish and to me Fedor seems a bit dazed and in a really awkward position so he couldnt move that quick. He flips around though and seems very aware of everything which was when Herb Dean already stopped it. I kinda think Fedor deserved 2 more seconds to see where his head is at.

Anyway i kinda feel like the black sheep here so if you think im wrong im totally ok with that. I dont care enough to argue about it since i doubt there is even 1 person that is going to change their mind 1 way or the other on this subject. :bored04:

Either way.. it was a good showing for both of them. That fight could have gone either way and if they fought again it would still be a toss up. So great job by Hendo to get an amazing punch in while being semi-rocked and scrambling. Pretty impressive.

I wish Henderson could get a rematch against Jake Shields but this time go in healthy and not look like his spine has a couple discs missing.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yep that was my whole point his legs were motionless that means he couldnt defend exactly like vitor when he was front kicked and silva followed up but vitor had limp limbs


No they weren't after very careful examination, his legs were for a very short (emphasis on short) split second motionless. He was NOT out. He has even mentioned here that he wasn't out and that HD should have given him a bit more time. I agree with him (I'm not a nuthugger but I'm a fan of Fedor and HD is my favorite ref). Look how QUICKLY he turned around, within HALF a second he moved his leg and the other half second turned around and started to defend himself. Fighters get dazed or have their lights turned off for a split second all the time but a lot of times they recover and this was most definitely one of those times. If this was a stand up and Fedor got hit the exact same way and fell and had been on his backside instead of his stomach side hendo would have had to run over to him to hit him again but by that time Fedor would have recovered, but because they fought so close it put Fedor in a weird angle where HD wasn't able to judge intelligently enough to see if Fedor was really hurt. Yes, there is a possibility that Hendo could have finished him (after he turned around) if more time was given since he was clearly dropping bombs but Fedor was still robbed of that chance. 

His legacy is fucked now. 

It will make year if he comes back and dominates the next few fights (if he decides to keep fighting which I hope he does.

EDIT: And I completely forgot to mention the two HUGE and VERY apparent illegal blows to the back of the head. HD warns Fedor about the fence but lets that shit slide??? WTF?
:confused01::angry01::sign04:


----------



## creepjacker (Jul 19, 2009)

Fedor just got KNOCKED OUT by a guy that fights 2 weight classes below him. He is beyond done. I've never seen anyone fall this fast or this hard. This is worse than Liddell's fall from grace. I'm seriously wondering if he was grossly overrated to begin with.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

creepjacker said:


> Fedor just got KNOCKED OUT by a guy that fights 2 weight classes below him. He is beyond done. I've never seen anyone fall this fast or this hard. This is worse than Liddell's fall from grace. I'm seriously wondering if he was grossly overrated to begin with.


This. I did bet on Hendo, so i dont care


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I almost freaked out when Herb stepped in, then I saw the replay and it was a great stoppage. Yeah he rolled over but he was OUT.

Sad but Fedor's time is done, end of an era.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

yeah, fedors time is over. the era of a legend.

awesome win by hendo though... nothing but respect to both fighters. awesome legends and both are deserving all the best


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Herb Dean did excellent refereeing in that fight.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

First time I watched it I immediately thought 'oh god, that is a terrible stopage, everyone is going to say its early etc' But after the replays it's a great stoppage and Herb shows again why he should be reffing every fight possible. At the moment Herb first stops the fight fedor is out and taking more punches. Alot of fighters come around quick and automatically defend themselves, but if you are out its over for the most part. Apart from Kongo


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

After Kongo vs Pat Barry I must say that was an early stoppage.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Herb Dean jumped in when Fedor fell face-first to the mat completely limp...did his job well.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I guess Fedor didn't learn from the Werdum fight. He got overly aggressive when he knocked his opponent down and it cost him again. 

He was out, you don't fall on your face like that and leave your arms by your side.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

_CaptainRon said:


> The mystique of Fedor is prominently displayed here despite the result of the fight. The man was clearly ko'd, but he still managed to regain consciousness and continued to defend himself. He may technically lose fights, but the Russian Cyborg cannot be killed.


And yet people talked shit about Liddel getting ko'ed in the same way against Rampage...

Anyways, Fedor fanboys are in full effect STILL on youtube. Guy called me an idiot for saying Fedor went limp LOLOL


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Unreal. It couldn't have gone down in any better way for the 2 legends. Both came out-swinging. Dan more cautious. Fedor looping, aggressive hooks- was brawling. Charging into Dan- Fedor got sent back quick with Hendo's left hook. I knew Hendo's clinch would work well. Ummmm- The last sequence dropped everyone's jaw. Fedor's big overhand right and left hook dropping Dan- but Hendo didn't seem hurt. Henderson's quick slip out--and that *under the right armpit uppercut that dropped and flattened Fedor. *He went limp from that shot and Dan followed up with 2 big right hands. Fedor recovered quickly but by then Herb was already stopping it... 

_ P.S. I wonder if Ref Dan Miragliotta would have let it the fight go? He let Kongo go limp twice and turned out to be a gem of a call. Just speculation..._


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I was going to argue that it was one of the worst stoppages ever. 

Now I've come to realize that it was a good stoppage, but it still sucks because I wanted to see these two fight a bit more.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Live I thought the stoppage was a disgrace and was incredible pissed. On slow motion replays... yeah he was out. Lame.
> 
> Awesome job by Hendo. Gutted for Fedor.


Me too, I completely missed the uppercut under the arm and thought Dan had just pushed Fedor into the mat and was like WTF what is Herb doing in there? And I'm a huge Henderson fan. Once they showed the replay though I didn't doubt Herb made the right call. I honestly think the only reason Fedor got a chance to flip over is that Herb stepped in and pushed Dan aside while he was still throwing, so it took some off the shots. I don't think Fedor would have recovered, he didn't roll to guard or anything, like he could get an armbar. He rolled right over face up, back flat on the mat.

Also, I said this after Diaz and Daley, just because the two guys are putting on a great fight and we want to see it go longer, a good stoppage is a good stoppage. You can't allow a guy to take unneeded punishment just to keep a good fight going. But I would have liked to see more fight, in both Fedor v Henderson and Diaz v Daley, but the stoppages needed to happen.


----------



## satanius (Mar 28, 2010)

If fight was stopped after the uppercut, i wouldn't argue. But stopping it after few shots in the back of the had and just when Fedor started recovering, not so sure...


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Not to rain on anyone's victory march but......Fedor should have won by DQ those looked like Flagrant KO shots to the back of the head.....


Agreed. Even after those ridiculous shots to the base of Fedor's brain, he still woke up and rolled into guard. Imagine what he would have been able to do to defend himself had he not been hit in the back of the head like that. 

I think a DQ of Hendo would have been a nice example for all those guys out there that simply "can't control themselves" when they drop someone. Maybe they would develop some self restraint if they knew that they could lose the fight because of it. 

It is like Johnny Hendrick win over Amir. One good punch, followed up by several illegal shots to the back of the head.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Watch after the uppercut from the scramble. He is out COLD. He faceplanted it for gods sake. The next punch turned his lights back on but the fight actually should have been stopped when Fedor faceplanted it because he was KO'd. It was not an early stoppage and proof that Fedor has been overrated for a very long time. And I really don't want to hear anybody say he is not in his prime. He is only 34 and got beat by a 40 year old middleweight. Although this does cement Henderson as one of the very best to ever fight in MMA.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Not to rain on anyone's victory march but......Fedor should have won by DQ those looked like Flagrant KO shots to the back of the head.....


Matt Hamill, is that you?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Matt Hamill, is that you?


lol.

Btw.. your avy reminds me of wallE









\]

aww clearly your avy isnt EVE.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Everybody is ****ing nuts. This was a war off the shore and I thought it was a fine stoppage. DQ? GTFO, trolls.

People be overreacting in every direction including myself.


----------

